
Why We’re Underestimating the Risks to Human Civilization - trashymctrash
https://eand.co/why-were-underestimating-the-risks-to-human-civilization-152ba742ad8e
======
netsharc
It got a bit rambling and repetitive, but I agree with the thesis. Politicians
seem to just think of their short term (job-)survival rather than the planet,
although arguably they think "I need to win because if my opponents got in
power it will be a disaster.".

And I remember from this story
[https://www.theguardian.com/news/2018/apr/17/get-rich-
quick-...](https://www.theguardian.com/news/2018/apr/17/get-rich-quick-
silicon-valley-startup-billionaire-techie) how the minds in Silicon Valley are
just being paid VC money to write stupid apps e.g. "Uber for laundry".

The text ends with "It's our generation's challenge.". Pfft. I'm quite
apathetic about it, I feel like we're on the Titanic and it's fatally sinking,
and there's nothing left to do but enjoy the last moments of our lives.
(Apparently this makes me analogous to the Christians who can't wait for the
rapture to arrive).

------
metavrsl
Fascists are in control of America? I wasn’t notified. Too politically biased
to be worthwhile.

~~~
trashymctrash
What if you removed that one sentence from the article and read it again. What
would be your conclusion?

